# White Widow Budshot



## Weeddog

Just thought I'd post a WW bud for yall.  Week 5 of flowering.


----------



## cincy boy

That looks awsome where did you get the seeds from


----------



## MarPassion

Looks great Weeddog, thanks for posting.


----------



## Weeddog

seeds came from the doc chronic last september.  four sure some good stuff.  would say i cant wait but i still got enuf left over from last harvest.  its a nice little hobby.


----------



## cincy boy

Send me some


----------



## MY BABY

yo weed dog

how long 
since seed till now???
just wondering


----------



## MY BABY

also weed dog 
u wanna trade seeds????


----------



## Weeddog

MY BABY said:
			
		

> yo weed dog
> 
> how long
> since seed till now???
> just wondering



from sprout to harvest was 12 wks.  3wks veg and 9wks flower.  harvest on that was 2mo ago and im still smokin on it.  seeds are cheap.  i put them on my charge card and had sent to a friend.  drchronic is da man.


----------



## cincy boy

im ordering me some real soon

THE WIDOW


----------



## MY BABY

12 weeks mmm
thats no soo bad 

also just say i cant wait no more and its week 6 
can i pick some leafs off it and smoke it???
would it have any effects?>??
or maybe even sooner????
haha


----------



## MY BABY

also 

i never EVER thought that growing stuff is soo much fun
(well i mean weed, not some flower wat ever) 
also what fetalisers should i use???


----------



## Weeddog

MY BABY said:
			
		

> 12 weeks mmm
> thats no soo bad
> 
> also just say i cant wait no more and its week 6
> can i pick some leafs off it and smoke it???
> would it have any effects?>??
> or maybe even sooner????
> haha




only in a have to situation would i ever think about harvesting anything early.  you will only cheat yourself out of bigger and better bud later.  be patient.  leaves are really no good imo.  let it go the distance, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## cincy boy

Hye weeddog do you use any root hourmons when you clone?


----------



## Weeddog

cincy, no root hormones here.  i just take the cuts and put right into net pots with grow rocks and place them in a recirculating dwc type system with plain ro water and in 2 to 4 weeks, depending on strain, all have roots hangin out the bottom.


----------



## cincy boy

yeah i was wondering i read this thing where this guy only uses water in a opach cup with just a littel light then once they root he puts them in a stirophom cooler with with an open cup of water and a piece of plstic wrap over it             good method I think

 Cincy


----------



## Weeddog

i think there is a lot of good ways to clone.  one needs to practice and try them all to see what works best for each individual.  also ive noticed some strains will root much quicker than other strains.


----------



## cincy boy

weeddog when you clone and you put them in the humidity dome do the clones need alot of light


----------



## Weeddog

i dont use a dome.   the drip part takes care of that.  actually i have a hose aimed at each net pot from under the lid.  clones dont use much light till they develope roots.  i'm using 40w of floros at present till roots show.  

looks like the ww will be ready for harvest in about a week.  sure is some sticky stuff.  really dank.


----------



## cincy boy

God I only wish


----------



## Weeddog

Like a quote from Tom Petty, "The waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## MarPassion

That's good news man. Care to share a pic or two when they are finished?


----------



## Weeddog

you bet cha


----------



## johnnybuds

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------

